# North Pacific Coast #21 Finally Painted



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I had to bust butt to get her reassembled in time for the NSS. I finished reassembly last night around 8:30 or 9:00.

There are still a few details to add, and a couple of issues still to resolve, but this essentially finishes her!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

It's been a long haul...and the proof is in this pudding. It's gorgeous. Great job...and the front windows really change it's character.


----------



## maculsay (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh WOW!! She's beauuuuutiful !! You're modeling skills are A#1. You've got to be so proud of how she turned out. Congrats...and have fun at NSS.


----------



## livesteam5629 (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight; 
She is absolutely GEORGUS! What a beautiful LADY. Please take plenty of pics of her running at NSS and a video or two for us guys on the Right Hand Coast. 
N


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, 

When I painted the Ruby - Mason Bogie you said; 

"She look GREAT Larry!!!" 

I've been waiting since June of 2008 to return it to you ! 

She look GREAT Dwight!!! 

Have fun! 
Larry


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Very COOL!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks fantastic Dwight! Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Eric M. (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome Dwight-- painted is way better than raw brass. 

Regards,


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 
I have to agree with Eric. It looks much better with paint. I think the reason is that everything blends together and it looks like one big chucnk of machinery. 
Regards


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

She looks fantastic. Good job.
Wish I could be in Sacramento this weekend to see her in person


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 3, 2008)

Great finish, Dwight.

"Black - it's the new black."


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent! I am constantly in awe of you and your amazing creation. It is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Reed (Jan 7, 2008)

Great job; I liked it when is was all brass, but I really like it a lot more in black.

Reed 
SA 240


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

I've been fascinated with that engine ever since I first saw a photo of it in a book many years ago. You've done a marvelous job of recreating it in miniature and I sure like the paint job!


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

Dwight, 

When I saw just the tender painted a few weeks back I knew she was going to be stunning in all black. And stunning she is. Can't wait to see here in person this weekend! 

Cheers, 
Mark


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
Really nice. I've always been a fan of patina on brass, but this has changed my mind. The texture of the black you chose results in excelence. Good job and a very fun project to have watched.


----------



## Jim Francis (Dec 29, 2007)

* Dwight,

A true labor of love that turned out to be just awesome! 


It looks magnificent in black!

Jim
*


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job. Well done on the details. Is there perhaps a video available of it running?

Terl


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight,
It really turned out VERY nice! What type of paint did you end up using? What did you use for the window glazing and how is it held in place?

Man, that is inspiring!


I'd sure like to see it on a longer piece of track.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Very well done my friend. 
You can be proud of that job for many years to come 
as she steams along. 
What's next "Tyrone"? 
Later 
Rick Marty


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations on a great looking engine. 

Larry


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, that is just so cool. Congratulations on a great job! 
Mike


----------



## Shaylover (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering if you were ever going to paint #21, in fact I was almost going to start a collection to help pay for the paint etc.








Well done Dwight, she's a credit to you.
A beautiful loco.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Good show Dwight. Here's a virtual pat on the back for a job well done.

You need to get your MLS signature photo updated there bro.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Great job Dwight. congratulations


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Very NICE!! If I send my video from last year at Duncan's can you photoshop it to match?


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

nice. berry nice. wanna see some dingle balls on the front windows, though...


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Dwight, That is plumb wonderful!!! You have done a superb job on that loco. All the little scratch built details make it a masterpiece. It took quite a while and I completely understand why having been there myself, but the final result is certainly worth the effort. CONGRATULATIONS!!!! I hope to see it in person, maybe at Diamond Head?


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, 

Fantastic! Wish I could be there to see it in person. (But as a consolation prize I did get in the cab of #4449 with Doyle this afternoon) 

Will you be in town in early August so I might still see it in person? 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## zubi (May 14, 2009)

Looks good Dwight! But you forgot to change the signature;-))) Best, Zubi 
PS does it have an axle pump? or is it a gas pipe connected with the tanks?


----------



## dwegmull (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dwight, 
Nice job! Now you need to update the picture in your signature...


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Job, Dwight.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone. As Mikey said, it's been a long haul. I'm just glad to have it essentially over with! hehehe

I'm not 100% happy with it. The cab roof got a little messed up, and I'll probably strip the cab and repaint it. I ended up using Scalecoat 1 (airbrushed), followed by an overcoat of Krylon Matte Finish (spray can). The lettering is Woodland Scenics dry transfers.

Bruce - The window glazing is 1/32 polycarbonate that I got from our own Russ Miller and Tap Plastics. There are small angles soldered to the top inside of the cab front (above the windows) under which the top of the window glazing slips. The bottom of the glazing has holes which slip over 0-80 screws soldered inside the cab. You can see the screws in this photo from my Builder's Log...










Nuts hold the glazing in place.

Zubi - no axle pump. There is a BFI servo-powered water pump in the tender rear tank, which also carries some water. However, none of that is actually hooked up yet, and for the time being I'm using a Goodall valve.

Yesterday was a whirlwind what with packing, gathering my tools (I tend to scatter them all over the room when I work on something), loading up my track, driving to the NSS, unloading and setting up the track and my other goodies - I was dead tired by bedtime. Today the fun begins!







I'll get around to changing my sig eventually.







Right now, I need to shower and go get some breakfast, then get over to the Steamup!


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks great Dwight. Put some video of it in operation on here when you get time. If you see Dave Hottman ask him where my engine is. Wish I was there, but am heading somewhere else this weekend.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight:


It looks great in black, after all that time in the brass buff!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm Jealous.................wish I could do things like that. Incredible job.


----------

